# inexperienced enthusiast seeks answers to sr20 turbo questions.



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

first time posting in this section....hope these questions aren't too stupid. ive been reading thread after thread on nf and sr20forums.com and am really confused.



MarkSR20 said:


> Your stock pistons on a sr20 will take all that the T28 can give it. I have seen a T3/T04E put 22psi down an SR20's throat and it took all of that. I would not do it all day because it will probably blow up. But it all depends on the previous track record that the motor has and also how many miles are on it! Good luck


^WOW!!^ all i want is an sr20 with a t28 and a FMIC.
i know the sr20de has 9.5:1 c/r and the BBsr20det has 8.5:1 c/r.

i know it would definately be smart to get the 8.5:1 pistons for the sr20 but....how hard is it to mess with the internals? does the bbsr20det have enough extras (can't remeber all the differences) that it would be more so worth it to just get the det from the beginning and a GTiR turbo kit?? https://secure3.websitecomplete.com/TurbochargedSE/shop/showProd.asp?prod=2

i don't know too much about turbos so it would be a kit of somesort over tracking down tons of individual pieces.

what about the tranny? i heard even the bbdet tranny has problems and *it takes only 7psi boost stock.*
theres a 6 speed tranny for the sr20. how does that hold up? same?

RS5F32V <-- this is the sr20de 5 spd tranny with lsd
whats the model # for the 6spd (can't search for 6) and does it have lsd??

sorry if some/most of those are stupid questions. it feels like im getting nowhere with my searching.  also sorry that this thread is half turbo forum involved and half sr20 engine forum.

shoot, theres more questions that im forgetting....

edit: oh yeah. i want to keep my AC. is it hard/impossible with different turbos to keep the AC?


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I consider my self a newbie too when it comes to turbos, but you can learn a lot from this forum, sr20forum and se-r.net. Basically you have to decide your hp goals, and that will determine your engine internals. I think a stock US de with the 9.5 cr is good enough for 300+ hp with proper fuel and engine management. I don't see many people upgrading the pistons, rods and valves even in the high 300s. I think you can run more boost safely with the lower compresion bb or gtir motor than on a de, but again this depends on many other components too. The tranny will hold, and there are turbo se-rs that have 300+hp with the stock tranny. I suggest cryo and shot peaning your tranny and getting a good clutch or getting the pars gearset for high hp reliability. Good luck...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Most of the tranny will hold, but I can't say the same about 3rd gear. You better cross your fingers or get some stronger synchros.


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

The gearbox code you gave is for a front drive box. I hadn't heard of a front drive 6spd box fitted to the SR20. What model did it come out on? If it exists, the code would be RS6F##V(orA). The rear drive S15 Silvias have a 6spd option. I was thinking the 6spd fitted to the QR25 would probably bolt up to the bellhousing from one of the SR boxes?
All the factory SR20DET vehicles had aircon option so there's no reason it couldn't be retained.
Pistons & a gasket set will cost a fair bit of money. Wouldn't like to comment on the suitability of the standard motor on more than a few psi of boost running lowish (<100) octane fuel.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I remember JWT making an adapter to adapt a B15 sr20de to a QR25de transmission, so it is possible, but I don't know if it would work in other B-series cars.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks guys. this and the ton of threads i've been reading on sr20forums helps quite a bit.
i wish the gtir was more common. im thinking bb so its not so hard to find parts. whoo. 8.3:1 c/r and the better turbo would be nice though.
glad to hear the tranny will hold up. 250-300 hp is my goal for now. :woot:


----------

